
Made a small JavaScript library for smooth pretty drawing/handwriting on Canvas - fiala__
https://github.com/jakubfiala/atrament.js
======
eschutte2
I like it and would probably try to use it in a commercial project if it had a
different license. It's a little laggy - when I draw a quick circle, starting
at the top and letting go of the mouse button at the top again, I only get
about 3/4s of a circle. Cool stuff though.

~~~
fiala__
To be honest I wouldn't mind switching to MIT. Let me know if you want to use
it and I can relicense, no problem. Regarding lagginess, that should be a
little bit better in the latest commit on master – it was because of the
adaptive filter being too strong.

